# Need help choosing a PSU.



## _AkasH_ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a 600W PSU (preferably modular) around 4K.

My conf : 

i5-3570k
Asus P8Z77 V-Pro
G.Skill RipJaws 2 x 8GB
Asus 7870 2GB
Lite-on DVD-RW

I narrowed it down to 

1. CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W 80+ Certified Power Supply | eBay

2. Corsair 500W Builder Series CX500 80 Plus Certified Power Supply SMPS PSU | eBay

The CM M600 is a little out of budget for me.

This will be my case 

NZXT Phantom 410 Crafted Series Cabinet (White) | eBay

Can you tell me which would be a good fit. 

P.S. : Are those sellers on E-bay reliable. I've never bought anything from E-bay before. But I heard the "primeabgb" name mentioned quite often here.  

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,
Akash


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 5, 2012)

Corsair GS600 is a good option for a 600w PSU.


----------



## _AkasH_ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks, Flipkart currently only has GS500. 

I found the Seasonic 620W about the same price as the GS600 (Corsair Gaming Series GS600 Power Supply SMPS | eBay)

Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

It's 80 Plus Bronze. 

And any thoughts on the sellers? They all have stars next to their names.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Local price of Corsair GS600 is 4.5K


----------

